# What's a good authentic Cajun cookbook??



## capoeirajc

I want to purchase a non "bastardized" authentic Cajun cookbook if anyone has any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## phatch

I've liked the books by Prudhomme, Real Cajun by David Link. I've started on John Besh's cookbooks and they're worthwhile so far.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Keep in mind that Cajun is, at base, home cooking, based on what is available. So, almost by definition, as soon as you write it down, and upgrade it, you have bastardized it to a certain degree.

Less known than some of the books written by big names, but as authentic as they come, is _Cajun and Creole Cooking with Miss Edie & the Colonel." _

It's the only one I've ever read that differentiates the two cuisines, and defines them, as well as just providing recipes. The historical and introductory material alone is priceless.

A smallish, older (1989) volume is Bobby Potts' _Cookin' Country Cajun. _This one explores the importance of food in Cajun culture, as well as presenting fairly authentic recipes.


----------



## margcata

@ KY,

Since I have been living in Europe for such a lengthy time ( 1995 ), I have forgotten a few nuances. Could you explain the difference between Creole and Cajun cuisine --- the basics.

I have been to New Orleans years ago (1970s), and honestly, I rather have ur explanation than, a computer website´s !

Thanks.

Margcata.


----------



## shroomgirl

Margcata, 

I lived in southern Louisiana for 15 years....not to step on KY's toes, this is my version.

Creole is specifically New Orleans, fine dining is all Creole,  if you will.....lots of french influences

Cajun is country cooking....boils, gumbos, fried food...etc....


----------



## chrislehrer

_The Prudhomme Family Cookbook_ is about as hard-core authentic as you could possibly ask for.


----------



## gonefishin

> What is the difference between Cajun and Creole?
> Very simply stated, Cajun is the French Country Cuisine that established itself in the bayous and swamplands of Louisiana in 1785. Cajun cooking is characterized by simple "one pot meals," which use ingredients from the swamp floor pantry. Creole is an aristocratic "melting pot cuisine" that developed in New Orleans. Creole, which means "mixture," was the product of the intermarriage of the seven nations that settled the city in the late 1600s. (For in-depth information about Cajun and Creole cuisine and culture, look for additional information on this website.) - John Folse


 I've found both Prudhomme and any John Folse book to be a great read...and great to cook out of too! I've found a mix of good Creole and Cajun recipes in both.

Have fun...and enjoy the food!

Dan


----------



## chrislehrer

+1 on Folse, especially that huge encyclopedia thing he did.

On Prudhomme, if you want "authentic country style Cajun," I think in some ways that's only going to be in the _Prudhomme Family Cookbook_; everything else is spectacularly wonderful, but it's either "going fancy" (_Louisiana Kitchen_) or experimental/nouveau in some way or other (_Fork in the Road, Louisiana Tastes_, etc.). I happen to adore _Louisiana Kitchen_ as one of the 10 best home-use cookbooks ever written in English, but I wouldn't tout it as how Cajuns really cook at home. _Family Cookbook_ is a wonderful book, and it is _nothing but_ how Cajuns really cook at home, except for the couple of recipes from Paul himself.


----------



## shroomgirl

Chef Paul signed my cookbook a few years ago, and said it was the first printing only available in Southern La.......by that time I'd had it for years and it looked trully LOVED....great book. 

Paul's Mama's yeast rolls are awesome!


----------



## chrislehrer

The _Family Cookbook_ and _Louisiana Kitchen_ are masterpieces. The former is a sort of tribute to great food made by desperately poor Cajuns back in the old days. The latter is simply the best cookbook I have ever seen for someone who wants to make great Cajun/Creole food and doesn't know much about it -- especially if you don't have much experience cooking, because you just _do what he tells you to do no matter what_. Obey. It works -- I promise. Weird, at times, but it works.

In both cases, as with (I believe) all of Prudhomme's cookbooks, he and his staff painstakingly test everything on home equipment, step by step. They're remarkably reliable. I have only found one screwup, in _Lousiana Tastes_, and I'm still not quite sure what the problem was -- it could have been me, though I don't think so. Everything else works and requires minimal talent or even experience to pull off wonderfully.


----------



## shroomgirl

Louisiana Kitchen rocks!


----------



## developingtaste

Would love feedback on "Cooking up a Storm" put out after the hurricane ripped through New Orleans. I've used some of the recipes, and have loved all I've tried, especially the red bean and rice and the black bean soup. We use bacon instead of fat back for the red beans. 

Is it a 'bastardization'? I've no clue, I'm not from that area, but I do enjoy the recipes.


----------



## bigaengus

Cajun Cookin? Yes Chef Prudhomme may well be considered the "Bard", but in my swamp, when I want to really show off for friends and family, I go through my Justin Wilson books!

These 2 are my favorites;

The Justin Wilson Gourmet and Gourmand Cookbook

Justin Wilson's Homegrown Louisiana Cookin'

I believe he compiled 7 cook books. 

He was a national treasure that I sorely miss!

100% Louisiana French Cajun, "_I Gawr-On-Tee!"_


----------



## willbkool

I would have to second, or third, Prudhomme's _Louisanna Kitchen_, and Wilson's _Homegrown Louisiana Cookin'_. I got a used copy of _Kitchen_ from an antique store just this side of the Alabama border many years ago. It looked like a dog had chewn up the cover, but all the inside pages were okay, and it only cost me fifty cents. I still remember wondering why he used powdered garlic and onion as well as fresh garlic and onion, but I went ahead and followed his recipe and my Red Beans and Rice were even better than before.

I remember watching Justin Wilson on TV many years ago, before there was FoodTV. He did a barbecued oyster recipe, which I wrote down. All it was was some spices mixed into the flour and then deep fried, but boy was it good! Well, I lost the recipe somewhere over the years, but I remembered some of it, but it never seemed quite right. About a year ago, I found a used copy of _Homegrown_ and lo and behold the oyster recipe was in there, and now when it's oyster season, my friends and me get a bushel and pig out. Yi-eeeeee!

It's starting get warm, so it's time to do one last oyster fest.


----------



## willbkool

Darn double posting site!


----------



## wildcoastboy

_Prudhomme Family Cookbook_ - I can second this one, even though I'm selftaught when it comes to Cajun and this was my textbook


----------



## bigaengus

WillBKool- That barbecued oyster recipe is the bomb! I've put that in front of a bunch of folks, you know the type (Oysters? I don't like oysters!!!), and now they ask if I made any this time! 

 

What I don't like about Prudhommes cook books are that he will call for some measure of "My Magic Seasoning mix" or "My Magic Creole Seasoning". I don't want to have to buy your blasted over priced seasoned salts damn it! I just want a decent kettle of gumbo!


----------



## phatch

His earlier books give the spice mix ingredients for each recipe.


----------



## willbkool

My copy of _Lousianna Kitchen_ predates his spice blends I think. Like phatch said, the spices are in each recipe.

I am definitely going to get a bushel of oysters either this weekend or next. They sell oysters all year long, and that is okay if you're gonna fry them, but I like eating raw ones as well. I will probably make some oysters casino or rockerfellerish ones as well as the fried bar-b-q ones.


----------



## developingtaste

The way you guys excitedly tout those cookbooks is fun to read; however it makes me wonder.......are you guys trying to be 'nice' by not answering my question about "Cooking up a Storm", not wishing to insult?  Are we talking amature vs professional, or tourist vs native?


----------



## phatch

I think you're talking about a cookbook few have seen.


----------



## pointofsaleusa

So glad BigAengus said Justin Wilson I miss his show & him a Great Chef and cooking host http://www.justinwilson.com/


----------



## bigaengus

I met Mr. Wilson once, and managed to get him to autograph my copy of one of his cook books. I was so happy to get it, I never said a thing about him flirting with my Mrs.! Really a nice guy, and the same off camera as he was on, and doing it before "Bam!" and "Get the [email protected]# out of my kitchen you DONKEY!" and so many other show boats.

@ Developing Taste- I personally have not seen the book. After just reading Amazons description of it, it sounds like something I would probably leaf through, and my guess is that it would likely contain more Creole recipes than Cajun (there is a difference! Creole read as city cooking, Cajun read as country cooking.) I tend to like old "Parish Cook books" found in second hand shops and rummage sales. They will typically have 100's of recipes that you'll find in those more expensive compendiums on Amazon, and they'll only cost you pennies.

As far as your comments on using bacon vs fat back I think you have to understand the origins of the type of cooking. If you're doing Cajun- You use what you have on hand, because you are more likely to not be so affluent that you can boat over to your local gourmet shop and pick up the proper fixin's. If Bacon's what you got, then that's what you use. Next time you score some fat back, make the recipe again. If you like it better, make it a point to keep some fat back on hand, else keep making it with the bacon.


Full disclosure notice: The author is a DAMNED YANKEE, whom although has no right to tell people how to go about cooking Creole or Cajun food, is an avid fan of most, if not all things from the deep South, especially it food and traditions.


----------



## mrdecoy1

I spent a week in New Orleans years ago and fell in love with blackened catfish and alligator pizza.


----------



## latemp

River Roads Receipes

(born and raised in Louisiana)


----------



## developingtaste

Gotcha!  Thanks.  For the record (for anyone who wanted to know), I HAPPEN to be 1/2 Mississippian, so I for one am not damned yankee!  I'm a damned 1/2 yankee!


----------



## clockwatcher

Capoeirajc said:


> I want to purchase a non "bastardized" authentic Cajun cookbook if anyone has any suggestions. Thanks.


The best I've seen is "Talk About Good".


----------



## longcolts

BigAengus said:


> Cajun Cookin? Yes Chef Prudhomme may well be considered the "Bard", but in my swamp, when I want to really show off for friends and family, I go through my Justin Wilson books!
> 
> These 2 are my favorites;
> 
> The Justin Wilson Gourmet and Gourmand Cookbook
> 
> Justin Wilson's Homegrown Louisiana Cookin'
> 
> I believe he compiled 7 cook books.
> 
> He was a national treasure that I sorely miss!
> 
> 100% Louisiana French Cajun, "_I Gawr-On-Tee!"_


I miss him too! Great Recipes and entertaining to boot! Tried many of them and all of them felt good right down to my belly stomach!


----------



## longcolts

DevelopingTaste said:


> Would love feedback on "Cooking up a Storm" put out after the hurricane ripped through New Orleans. I've used some of the recipes, and have loved all I've tried, especially the red bean and rice and the black bean soup. We use bacon instead of fat back for the red beans.
> Is it a 'bastardization'? I've no clue, I'm not from that area, but I do enjoy the recipes.


Who wrote it? I've never seen the book but I'd be interested in taking a gander at it! BTW If you don't want to buy Prudommes seasoning substitute Emeril's Essence for it. Works

pretty damn fine I guarantee!


----------



## longcolts

Nevermind about Cooking up a Storm.  It's written by Marcelle Bienvenu, with input by Emeril Lagasse and edited by Marcelle and Judy Walker.  If I'm not mistaken it's primarily Creole cooking rather than Cajun.  Oh and I found it on Amazon.com.


----------



## bigeasy

i grew up in New Orleans.  Marcelle Bienvenu is the food editor of the local newspaper, The Times Picayune.  After Katrina, many people lost recipes, so this book was a way for New orleanians to have a source for classic New Orleans dishes.  Many of the recipes are straight from the Times-Pic food column. I myself have the book and can vouch for the recipes.  Another book I highly recommend is The New Orleans Cookbook by Richard and Rima Collins.  IIRC, he was/is a Tulane history professor who recognized that the way we cooked in the city was changing, and he wanted to preserve some of the older culinary tradition.  You will find clove and allspice popping up in many of the recipes, and the selection of spices/herbs make for some mouthwatering dishes.  But the seasoning profile is a bit different from what you might encounter in the city today.  Someone above mentioned John Folse's Encyclopedia of Cajun and Creole Cooking and I give that a +1.  If you want to geek out on south Louisiana cuisine, this book as alot of history in it as well.


----------



## laurenlulu

River Road Cookbook (by Junior League of B.R.) is one found in most households. The crabmeat au gratin is especially wonderful. The original book is best though 2 and 3 are okay.


----------



## fondoh

Has anyone heard of Howard Mitcham.

He wrote "Creole ,Jumbo and All that Jazz: a New Orleans Seafood Cookbook".

He wound up in Provincetown (as did I, many years later) and wrote, "Provincetown Seafood Cookbook".


----------



## tom421

Love anything Justin Wilson, check him out on YouTube it's priceless. Best cookbook on cajun besides Wilson's is Eula Mae Dore's "Cajun Kitchen" great receipes and stories on how they were developed. The crab and shrimp etouffee is to die for.


----------



## bobbyjk

Justin Wilsons - the long departed old cajun chef, if you can find any of his...

Justin Wilsons CAJUN COOKBOOK #2 IS my personal fav.

http://www.justinwilson.com/

oh this is my bottled version of his Chick'n Dip'in Sauce below!





  








chickin Dippin Sauce.jpg




__
bobbyjk


__
Sep 24, 2012








Happy Cookin! ya'all


----------



## lawrence

Clockwatcher said:


> The best I've seen is "Talk About Good".


I can't comment on the other books but I do like this one.

I visited New Orleans some years ago and this book was recommended by so many local people ( I am unusual for a Brit, I talk to everyone!) I had to buy it.


----------



## mikelm

Well, we've been been through this before, but Ol' Justin was so much fun I'll do it again.

He was roundly despised by the Louisiana Cajun community because he built his reputation as a humorist by telling "Polish jokes" about the Cajuns, with them being the butt of the "stupid" anecdotes. On top of that, he was only HALF Cajun- one parent was, one wasn't.

His fractured English on the programs kind of contradicted his learnin', too- he held graduate degrees in Industrial Engineering, and worked during WW II up Nawth as an Industrial Safety Engineer in defense plants. Remember his frequent references to this, pointing out that he always wore both suspenders and a belt?

Even given these little foibles, he _was_ a lot of fun.

Mike


----------



## stanlsu

The John Folse encyclopedia is a great reference, but I'm not too fond of the recipes. 

I have a ton of cookbooks and a lot are of Louisiana cuisine.  My favorites are John Besh: My New Orleans, Donald Link: real Cajun, and the MR. B's cookbook. 

My grandparents are Cajun French on one side, and old school New Orleans Italian on the other - I grew up on the good stuff.  Those books are on point.


----------

